

Operations at Twitter: Scaling Beyond 100 Million Users (Video)  - 619Cloud
http://www.usenix.org/media/events/lisa10/tech/videos/adams.mp4

======
cskau
I apologize for being so slow on my promise. I still struggle to make
torrents.

Could someone please give this a try and report back if it's working:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/599885/adams.mp4.torrent>

~~~
fs111
Does not work out-of-the-box for me since it uses UDP only. Need to check my
router and iptables config.

~~~
cskau
Got any good TCP trackers then ?

I've got the file. I'm just a tool with torrents..

------
cskau
The video seems pretty heavy hit by traffic atm. I'm going at ~30 kB/s. Anyone
got an alternative link by any chance ?

~~~
corin_
I've been going since this was posted, was at 30 when you commented and have
now dropped to ~10.

49% done, ~161minutes remaining.

------
darwinGod
<http://www.youtube.com/user/USENIXAssociation> USENIX has a youtube
channel... Hope this is updated with this video!

------
fs111
Can somebody set up a torrent, this is really, really slow :-(

~~~
cskau
I was already thinking that :) I'll create and post a torrent as soon as I'm
done downloading the video. Which should be in about 25 min.

~~~
revolvingcur
Were you able to successfully download it? The link has since become
unavailable.

~~~
fs111
I don't think it has been removed, I am still downloading with ~25K/s here.

~~~
revolvingcur
I don't doubt that your connection is still live, but if you issue a new
request, you'll get a 404 page.

~~~
fs111
You are right. My wireless had a hick-up in the middle of the download and now
I also have 404.

------
bdonlan
Looks like the video's been removed - anyone have a mirror?

------
owyn
I'm asking the original speaker for a new link. :)

